# 20x10x?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my family plaining to move(maybe if we can win the auction) so i might have to build a new loft ..tell me what do you think? too small? 
how tall should it be?
*i want it only 6' so i can catch the birds but i don't want to cut the wood (4'by8') is 8' too high?

*My ideas*
*#2 will be for young birds and if it gets too small i'll slide open #1 and both for young birds(not plaining to fly over 30). 
*#4and#5 will be my breeding area...i'll slide it open when breeding and shut it when i'm not.

IF EVERY THING IS GOOD ....YEA I'LL BE RACING WITH THE CHARLOTTE CLUB


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

anythought?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I would make the aviary in all sections open, it is kinda handy for bath time.

other than that if you like it, I like it.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

My loft is 8 ft tall and I don't see and issue with it. So it I understand you looking to have 4 x 10 ft sections.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Chromie said:


> I would make the aviary in all sections open, it is kinda handy for bath time.
> 
> other than that if you like it, I like it.


i mean it's open for wind and everything but to make sure it'll be hammer lock so no one can open it.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> My loft is 8 ft tall and I don't see and issue with it. So it I understand you looking to have 4 x 10 ft sections.


well it's only 4x8 if you don't count the aviary...is it too small?


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

blongboy said:


> well it's only 4x8 if you don't count the aviary...is it too small?


I built a loft that was 4x12 and after I built it I had wished it was one or two feet wider. I never had a problem with it being 4 feet wide I just wished it was wider. Well last summer I built another loft and this time I went 6 feet wide and it was much better. I really like it a lot better and felt that the extra two feet made a big difference.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

blongboy said:


> i mean it's open for wind and everything but to make sure it'll be hammer lock so no one can open it.


what I mean is, I would put a door in each aviary. so you can put bath pans and drinker ect. in from outside the loft.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Chromie said:


> what I mean is, I would put a door in each aviary. so you can put bath pans and drinker ect. in from outside the loft.


is there a picture you can show me ...i'm like


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Closed










open










I like to be able to open the aviary from out side, so I can water, and bathe the birds from outside.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Chromie said:


> Closed
> 
> 
> I like to be able to open the aviary from out side, so I can water, and bathe the birds from outside.


but they are my breeder don't want to risk losing them u know .. ...i'll just take the pan inside and walk all the way to their side and put water from the outside ..harder but less risky


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't worry, your section sizes are fine. My OB loft has two sections that are 5ft wide, 7ft long, and a little over 6ft tall.


And YAYYYY! WELCOME TO THE NCC! 


I agree with both of you on the aviary aspect. I put my water in the aviary. If you put little doors, just big enough to get the water in and out, you'll be fine. There's also the option of walking in the loft and putting it in the aviary that way, assuming you leave the space open and not restrict the aviary entrance to a little bitty door.

The breeder loft we're building now won't have a door on the aviary because it's on a hill and I can't reach up there anyway  So I'll have to walk in with it like I do with my YB loft (and future OB loft), which is on the same hill.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Check out my loft pics
I built an 8x16 structure
the back is sectioned off into 4 4x4 areas by sliding door that can easily be removed to change loft size...right now 3 sections are breeding...in a few months it will be YB, Cock, Hen, Breeding sections
the front is a 4x16 "aviary" 
I can lock down the birds in thier section and then leave the trap open(feeds into the aviary)for any late birds without worrying about loosing the ones that are already back to an intruder.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

atvracinjason said:


> Check out my loft pics
> I built an 8x16 structure
> the back is sectioned off into 4 4x4 areas by sliding door that can easily be removed to change loft size...right now 3 sections are breeding...in a few months it will be YB, Cock, Hen, Breeding sections
> the front is a 4x16 "aviary"
> I can lock down the birds in thier section and then leave the trap open(feeds into the aviary)for any late birds without worrying about loosing the ones that are already back to an intruder.


i have a question ...would you loft have alot of draft?? i like the idea ..cause it's very easy and simple


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

not drafty...but VERY open in front area....the back section has great ventilation, but not a large temp varience...even during the crazy rains we had they stayed dry in the rear portion of ther loft...the front got real wet(the birds just stayed in back)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think open lofts are a good idea in north carolina. Nice in the summer, but not in the winter. Plus it gets very humid out here.


----------

